# May 15th Delivery report.



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

Howdy,

First of all, thanks to everyone's detailed information, I had an easy time relaxing in Munich, picked up my new 335 sedan, and now is near Stuttgart for MB Museum. The nerd highlight of the trip so far has gotta be BMW factory tour. I booked it when I got confirmation on my delivery date, and the Monday Munich German tour was the only one available. Though the tour was in German, it is facinating to see the process of making sheet metal into a car. Besides, there are signs everywhere explaining the process in English.

Next stop is Rothenburg, followed by the Ring. We will end up visiting Koln and fly out Frankfurt.

Here are some highlight from my trip. Perhaps I will actually explain what they are when I get back. I am sure others would chime in if people have questions.


----------



## BMWE9006 (Mar 25, 2006)

nice pix!! post more please...where were you when you took that pix with the 4 cylinder building in the background??


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

Here are a couple more:









































Upon the suggestion of fellow bimmerfester, I drove right up to THE castle at night for the photo op. Perhaps some would recognize which castle it is... :thumbup:


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

There is a bridge that connects BMW Welts and the Olympic Park (Needle?). You can get the same shot if you are on the bridge.

BTW, I am using a Garmin Nuvi 370 which is a life saver. I can upload my POI and Favorite files so others can use accordingly after I get back home.


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

Awsome post. Congrats.
I still haven't gottin my April ED up.


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

Love those wide angle shots. Great job and beautiful car.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice pics of that beautiful new car. Never knew that the BMW building in Munich was so small! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Enjoy Rothenburg, don't forget to take the night watchman's tour.

Erik


----------



## Gripster (Jun 28, 2005)

Great pics! This will be my new desktop image for a while!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful pics! I love that color!


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

*More pics from Rothenburg*

I am glad that people enjoys the pics. I can not stress enough how much better the roads are in Germany. Even in farm country roads, it is perfectly smooth, and if not, they have signs indicating so. No roads in the country side are straight... ever! Pretty amazing driving experience.

Here are some more pics from today:








Rothenburg street








Famous Christmas store








Mix of old and new at Rothenburg








Yup, night watch man








Evening street photo of Rothenburg








Main plaza at Rothenburg


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice pictures, keep them coming. :thumbup: 

But, if you can take friendly photographic advice, where you shoot the 10-20 lens your horizon always tilts to the right. I usually put a small plastic bubble level in the accessory shoe when shooting this wide (because I know I cannot trust myself), but you can at least minimize the effect by careful framing.

That's not to say I don't like the pics, I love the saturated colors, composition etc...


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

congrats thugus! I think I saw you at the ED center the same morning! (My wife and I picked up a white X3).. didn't know you were on bimmerfest, or else would have introduced myself..

my wife saw you at the munich marriott, where we had been staying.

Hope you're having fun... we're in florence right now and gonna head toward milan/como/nice...

jealous of the 335.. that would have been my choice car, but this one's for the wife, so maybe next time!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Beautiful looking car :thumbup: Congrats!


----------



## straightnochase (Oct 12, 2006)

great pics! what camera are you using?


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

straightnochase said:


> great pics! what camera are you using?


I'll use "magic" to answer that: it's the Canon Digital Rebel.

You can view the EXIF information embedded in some pictures, which lists (among other things) the make and model of the camera. To do so using Internet Explorer, I installed this nifty plug-in:
http://ak.no-ip.com/EXIF/index_en.htm
With this installed, when you right-click on an image, you get a "View Exif" menu item.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Great pictures! 

I can't wait to see pictures from Köln.


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

Greetings Angina,

Yup, I saw your white X3 parked outside of Marriotts. Too bad we went seperate direction. Hope you are enjoying the X3 as much as I have with my 335.

 

Thugus.


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

*Pictures from past couple days.*

Thank you for the reponse! This trip is a combination of my two interests: cars andphotography. I am glad that people enjoy the pictures. BTW, thanks for the advice on the bubble leveler; I will look into buying one.

Here are some pictures from Auto & Technik Museum Sinsheim, Nurburgring and surrounding areas:

































































































For those who may care, I arrived at Nurburgring at 6:50pm on Sat, bought ticket, and went to the toll booth at 7:00pm. Not sure if the guard is distracted, but I got in! With total of 4 folks, trunk full of luggage, we tackled each corner with gusto, with faint muscle memories from 2am session on GT4. I don't have the bridge to bridge time, but it was around 13 minutes with some slowdown around parked bikes on the track. Needless to say, I had the best 13 minutes of my life (other than the obligatory wife, kids, etc), with a car full of laughters and screams. The car did exactly what I ask of it, and no where did I feel out of control. Didn't bother to heel-toe with hiking boots (didn't think I would get on so soon right after we got there) so 3rd and 4th gear were my friends. My passengers screamed 'watch out for the ditch!' as we approach the carassel (sp?), but I assured them 2nd gear in the ditch is exactly the right thing to do. The elevation change is absolutely breath taking! The compression on the spin as you go from down hill S turns to uphill has to be felt to believe. Though I could push for higher speed on the straight before heading back into the car park, I decided it was no point with autobahn nearby. Last corner before the final straight was around 110 mph. Yes, I was the slowest guy on the track, with Porsches, bikes, and a TVR whizzing by me on the left. After parking the car (no hand brake to cool the brakes), we just giggled and laughed at how obsured the whole experience is. It is definitely a day to remember. Unfortunately, on Sunday, the track was closed from 11:00am till we left around 1:00pm, so we couldn't catch any live car action.

Yes, I am still relaps into reliving the moment today. 

Thugus


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

Here are few more eye candies from Nurburgring:


----------

